# Dinghy Motor Crane



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

It's a rainy day and I've got a new boat on the way. Seems like I'm spending way too much time on Sailnet today. (As I'm proofreading this I realize that the last two sentences rhyme and could be a lyric in a Jimmy Buffett song or something. Sad.)

Anyway, one of the things we need to get is a dinghy motor crane. Anyone have any thoughts on that topic? We're leaning towards the Kato 230. I'm comparing it to the Garhauer and Edson. The Kato seems to be stronger, and it is less obtrusive visually.


----------



## bhcva (Feb 11, 2007)

Hard to believe it's sturdier than the Garhauer.....great product for a good price.

Bruce


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Evening Dan,

I just added a small crane for my outboard. I went with the ST CROIX LITTLE CRANE and it is a joy to use.

Here are some specs:

Crane Arm and mast are removable without tools 
*Specifications:*

Lifting Capacity: 175 lbs
Lifting Ratio: 7:1
Arm Reach: 30"
Length of 5/15" line: 75'
Mast height: 5 feet assembled (two, 30" sections)
Precision engineered and fabricated from stainless steel, the removable crane will lift heavy loads with ease. The fixed upper pulley prevents twisted lifting lines while the lower pulley has an integral snap hook for easy attachment to outboards, groceries, sail bags, dive gear or any other type of load. Crane arms rotates 270 degrees. Best of all, it takes just 20 seconds to set up or remove for storage! No tools required to remove the crane arm and the vertical mast! St. Croix removable cranes come complete (including 5/16" line) for deck,rail and bulkhead mounting. Upper bracket attaches to a rail or a bulkhead while the lower bracket can be mounted on a deck or vertical surface.

It was about a 30 minute job to install (wooden boat and all  ).

I chose this model because it can be set up or removed in about 1 minute. I don't keep it setup when we are underway or at the dock. It breaks down into three pieces, 2 for the base post and the crane arm. I store it in an aft lazarette shelf when not in use. Out of the way, out of sight.










I have an 81 lb, 8 HP Tohatsu 4 cycle outboard and it is easily handled by this crane. During a month long trip up the Chesapeake in May and June, my 84 year old sailing partner handled raising and lowering the motor each time while I was down in the inflatable. It took about 90 seconds to lower or raise the motor and hook it up or unhook it and bring it aboard.

I also have friends that dive and wanted to be able to easily retrieve heavy tanks and gear.

I looked at several and finally decided to go with the St Croix. The price points are pretty varied.

Good luck with you new boat and your outfitting efforts.

Regards, John


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

My davit was made by Garhauer and is very well made. Kato seems to be very high priced.


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Dan, we had Kato do our radar mast and we have our outboard hoist on an arm that swings out from that. They do great work. But that was before I met Bill and Mary from Garhauer. You can not go wrong with their products. Well made and affordable.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Another vote here for Garhauer. We installed their davits ourselves this summer and they are a great piece of equipment. Next year I am planning on installing their radar mast with motor lift attached to it.

Dave


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

We in stalled a Nova Lift , under $400.00 and will lift 220 lbs. davits, davit systems for inflatable boats


----------

